# SRAM and Shimano quality ranging?



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I was comparing some bikes and didn't know the quality ranging of SRAM and Shimano derailers and such. All i know is that the SRAM components range something like:
X2
X3
X4 
X5
Etc...
Any inputs would be great, thanks.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

IMHO There isn't a 100% comparison between SRAM and Shimano gruppo's but it is roughly like this:
X5/X7 - Deore (somewhere between the 2)
X7 - Deore SLX
X9 - Deore XT
X0 - XTR Trail
XX - XTR Race

I would generally go with a minimum of Deore or X5 / X7 if you can afford it, it is better built and more durable, but at the lower end I would say the X3 / X5 are more hardwaring than non deore shimano (my kids have used them to ride trail and they don't seem to fall apart as quickly as Shimano Altus, Acera, Alivio - but that is non scientific and pretty subjective) - I wouldn't bother with anything above X9 / XT either there are more important things to spend your money on, like decent brakes, tires and a proper cockpit (pedals, saddles, grips etc).
The lower end stuff from SRAM / Shimano is all OK when new so don't let that put you off - just expect to have to replace it more quickly than if going with deore / X7.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

my 2012 EX8 has a combo of XT and SLX components - I wondered why the differences?


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

I believe the general consensus is to have the RD be among the higher tier, as it is the most used component of the drivetrain. Having your shifters and FD one tier lower is generally acceptable and usually doesn't detract from the overall performance of the bike. 
Upgrading from a Deore M5xx / Sram X5 derailleur to the Deore SLX / Sram X7 yields a marginal improvement in the speed and crispness of shifts, but becomes much more noticeable when upgrading from a Deore M5xx / Sram X5 to the Deore XT / Sram X9. Rear derailleurs are the most expensive component, followed by the shifters, with the front derailleurs being the cheapest component in each groupset.
Price examples in this range of rear derailleurs show roughly $20 between each tier:
9 spd. rear derailleur - X5=$38, Deore M5xx=$39
9 spd. rear derailleur - X7=$56, Deore SLX=$56
10 spd. rear derailleur - X9=$77, Deore XT=$78

At the highest tiers of each group, the improvements are largely in component weight savings, where the costs increase considerably, at $50 or more between tiers. (10spd. RD- Shimano XTR=$174~$202)

The price differences for front derailleurs are much less, with the [email protected]$21, [email protected]$32, [email protected]$35, XTR @$69
(prices quoted were taken from chainreactioncycles.com)


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

G0at said:


> *I believe the general consensus is to have the RD be among the higher tier, as it is the most used component of the drivetrain. Having your shifters and FD one tier lower is generally acceptable and usually doesn't detract from the overall performance of the bike. *
> Upgrading from a Deore M5xx / Sram X5 derailleur to the Deore SLX / Sram X7 yields a marginal improvement in the speed and crispness of shifts, but becomes much more noticeable when upgrading from a Deore M5xx / Sram X5 to the Deore XT / Sram X9. Rear derailleurs are the most expensive component, followed by the shifters, with the front derailleurs being the cheapest component in each groupset.
> Price examples in this range of rear derailleurs show roughly $20 between each tier:
> 9 spd. rear derailleur - X5=$38, Deore M5xx=$39
> ...


I and many others have found that just the opposite is actually true... I have found that having higher end shifters is way more important that high end derailleurs. I have ridden bikes with X9 shifters and X5 derailleurs and the shift just as well as with a X9 derail... but an X5 shifter feels squishy no matter what rear derail is attached. Applies the Same with Shimano. Actually have a friend with a cheapo old Deore rear derail and nice new-ish XT shifters and it runs beautifully. Honestly I think it's a marketing scam as the shifters will usually outlast the rear derail in most cases because the rear derail usually gets damaged the most often with chain issues, dreaded trail snakes, rocks and such. And then everyone wants the same or steps up when replacing. :skep: (just guessing here though  )

I do prefer Sram, Like the feel/style better but really Simplejohn's cross reference is pretty much spot on and which you prefer is a personal choice and I don't see Sram or Shimano being better than the other in equal classes. But, it seems SRAM floods the after market more so you can almost always find better deals on over stock/last yrs model stuff.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree, with thomlama - I run XTR shifters and an XT drivetrain (9 speed) - the XTR has bearings in the shifters rather than bushings in the XT and below, they feel alot more precise to me.
shifters and GOOD QUALITY CABLES / HOUSINGS are far more important to shifting quality than the RD. My MTB has had XTR, XT, Deore RD's and even an 8 speed Alivio RD(as a stop gap) with the XTR shifters / Jagwire ripcord cables, can't say any of them were any better or worse (the alivio would probably collapsed pretty quick though).
I have ridden both SRAM and Shimano and don't really have a preference to be honest


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

BTW: to the TS if you are just starting out - unless you have bucket loads of cash a bike that comes with either Deore or X7 is more than good enough. as I said previously there are much more important things to consider than the drivetrain. Deore / X7 would be more than good enough for me I'm just a bit of geek when it comes to such stuff


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

armoredsaint said:


> my 2012 EX8 has a combo of XT and SLX components - I wondered why the differences?


My cynical opinion is that a rear deraileur is the cheapest upgrade that the manufactures can put on a bike. By spending 10 or 20 more dollars (manufactures don't pay retail) they can now advertise the bike as being equipped with an overall higher grade of components and charge hundreds more.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

This is one thing I hated when looking at bikes. Most mfg would mix component groups levels so that one part was good and the next was crap. So when I got a new bike I bought a frame and all my parts. I when complete XT back in 2003 and have been quite happy. I found it to be the perfect mix of quality weight and price.

XT Rear Derailer, Front Derailer, Cassette, Bottom bracket, cranks, chain rings, Brakes, shifters and brake levers and and front and rear hubs.


----------

